# Old Brass



## dherik (May 10, 2011)

I know this stuff isn't gold, but has anyone had luck selling spent brass from shooting ranges to the scrap yard? There are several auctions over at govliquidiation in Missouri selling ALOT of spent brass.


----------



## dub8 (May 10, 2011)

brass is something like .70 a lb call the scrap yard and find out


----------



## darshevo (May 10, 2011)

Here is pays the same as yellow, but cannot be mixed with other forms of brass. Shells only


----------



## trashmaster (May 10, 2011)

Please read the auction very carefully,,, Most of this type of material will have to be Demilitaryised ,,, (cut up, ground up, cruched up,, ) It may have to be put in an condition so that it can not be used again for the same thing (i.e. Bullets ....)

Checked my scrap yard they pay $1.80 lb for yellow brass. :lol: Buuuutttttttt  they only pay $1.10 lb. for shell caseing...


----------



## Irons (May 12, 2011)

I use old brass cartridge cases to cement PMs, They work great.


----------



## Claudie (May 12, 2011)

Some places want the caps removed & that can be an issue on a gaylord full of shells. :|


----------



## dherik (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info, working on finding a yard to take them. The local one won't give me the certificate of destruction I'll need.


----------



## qst42know (May 12, 2011)

You might double check to be sure you need to scrap them. I'm not certain it's all settled out yet.

http://gunnuts.net/2009/03/18/official-nra-statement-on-dod-brass-destruction/


----------



## rasanders22 (May 24, 2011)

Claudie said:


> Some places want the caps removed & that can be an issue on a gaylord full of shells. :|




Better invest in a high quality progessive reloader then lol


----------



## Sodbuster (May 25, 2011)

Irons:

"I use old brass cartridge cases to cement PMs"

I don't doubt that it works great, but won't that introduce that nasty gelatinous tin to your cemented PM's?
Are we talking about nitric solutions? 

I just had to ask.

Ray


----------



## Irons (May 25, 2011)

Sodbuster said:


> Irons:
> 
> "I use old brass cartridge cases to cement PMs"
> 
> ...



There is no Tin in the Brass cases that I know of.


----------



## rusty (May 25, 2011)

Irons said:


> Sodbuster said:
> 
> 
> > Irons:
> ...



Brass
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Brass is an alloy of copper and zinc; the proportions of zinc and copper can be varied to create a range of brasses with varying properties.


----------



## Irons (May 25, 2011)

Bronze is an alloy of Copper and Tin.


----------



## qst42know (May 25, 2011)

Cartridge brass should be an alloy of 70/30 CuZn.


----------



## trashmaster (May 25, 2011)

most military bases will want the destruction to be performed before removing the casings from the property..


----------



## escrap (May 25, 2011)

We have always received more for clean shell casings than plain yellow brass. Yellow brass here is bringing 2.30/lb.


----------



## Sodbuster (May 26, 2011)

Irons:
Your right, as Rusty pointed out (Wikipedia) copper and zinc = brass. Somehow I thought it was copper and tin = brass. 
I know when you handle allot of bronze It starts to stink with that bronzy smell, and I always thought that was from it's zinc content that made it stink. 

I learned something today guys (thanks Rusty). I learned that brass and bronze alloys are so vast that it can be confusing, and I learned that I mite be dyslexic as I think I already knew this and got crossed up or something.

I'll see if I can justify my dyslexic thinking with a quote from Wiki under Brass Types.

"Admiralty brass contains 30% zinc, and 1% tin"
"Aich's alloy typically contains 60.66% copper, 36.58% zinc, 1.02% tin, and 1.74% iron"
"Cartridge brass is a 30% zinc brass with good cold working properties. Used for ammunition cases". 
My bad

Ray


----------



## butcher (May 29, 2011)

If you do not make mistakes, your not doing anything.


----------



## gabrache (Jun 1, 2011)

I sold some cartridge brass two weeks ago, mostly .22, got $1.70 Canadian per pound. I am the only person at my range that picks up .22 brass so there are literally piles of the stuff. It has become my own little gold mine.


----------



## glondor (Jun 1, 2011)

butcher said:


> If you do not make mistakes, your not doing anything.



I must be doing a lot then.


----------



## Irons (Jun 3, 2011)

Sodbuster said:


> Irons:
> Your right, as Rusty pointed out (Wikipedia) copper and zinc = brass. Somehow I thought it was copper and tin = brass.
> I know when you handle allot of bronze It starts to stink with that bronzy smell, and I always thought that was from it's zinc content that made it stink.
> 
> ...



We all learned something.

There are no stupid questions, only stupid answers.


----------

